# Scheppach HMS 260 - finally!



## gidon (27 Aug 2003)

Well a very heavy parcel arrived at the door today. Poor TNT man had to help me lug it to the back of harden up steps and all sorts!
Can't to get to work on it proper until later (after work) but had a quick look - can't see a plug - do you have to wire one on yourself. Is just a standard 13A ok? The manual doen't say.
Any tips on assembly greatly appreciated - very sparse instructions - but then have'nt looked too carefully yet. I went for the wheel kit as well - which I'm quite glad of at the moment!
Many thanks
Gidon


----------



## Charley (28 Aug 2003)

Hi Gidon,

You lucky fellow I'm hoping to get the same modle when I'm in workshop no.2

I was asking the same question when I got my TS2000 for some reason the instructions lack information about the plug. A normal 13A plug and a 13A+ rated wire are fine  

Let us know how you get on with it 8)


----------



## gidon (28 Aug 2003)

Thanks Charley. Got it sorted last night in the end - eventually worked out how to wire the black tapered plug thing. Strange how there's no details of this. There are a couple of things like that in the instructions.
In fact I was very unimpressed with the instructions all together. Spending almost £800 on a tools like this it's not really good enough. The diagrams in the manual didn't match up with the bits I actually had - fortunately the parts diagram did so I worked to that. I think it's because this is a slightly newer model.
But that aside at 9pm I did manage to do my first "plane". Was pleased with but need to give it a proper go tonight and at the weekend and will report back. Build is good though - the fence and guard could certainly be stiffer but this may not matter - I've never owned a p/t before.
I'm glad I didn't go for the new Axminster p/t in the end even though it looked very good (cast iron and all). It was hard enough getting this 80g lump up the garden, let alone >150kg!
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Newbie_Neil (28 Aug 2003)

Hi Gidon

I'll be really interested in how you get on.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Charley (28 Aug 2003)

Neil, just incase you haven't seen it, Nick's done a review of the HMS260 click the link below to see it:

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/review/review.php?id=25


----------



## gidon (29 Aug 2003)

Oh dear - not very encouraging. The bolt that holds the guard arm broke off last night for no apparent reason:







It does seem a strange mechanism, a 8mm bolt that becomes a 6mm as it passes through the planer table and locks with a serrated nut. I'm hoping I get another bolt quickly - it's very frustrating, and doesn't bode particuarly well.

More thoughts when I get going again!

Cheers

Gidon


----------

